# String, Cable, Yoke Twist Direction



## mdarton (Jan 11, 2008)

Should string, cable, and BOTH yoke sides be twisted "clockwise"? Thanks!


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

you can do clockwise yeah, its most typical


----------



## flag (Oct 4, 2009)

i twist my cable clockwise and twist my yokes counter clockwise to keep the yokes from twisting on theirselves


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

flag said:


> i twist my cable clockwise and twist my yokes counter clockwise to keep the yokes from twisting on theirselves


wow this is a first
how do you take a cable that is twisted clock wise. than twist the ends counter clockwise to make a static yoke. this has to be a first


----------



## flag (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow I don't think you know what a yoke is I'm going to explain it a yoke cable has 3 loops you hook the bottom loop to the cam and the other end will have 2 loops the main cable has a clockwise twist and if you put a clockwise twist in each leg of the yoke it will try to twist up on itself so that's the reason for putting a counter clockwise twist in each leg to counter act the twist in the cable so the yoke does not try to twist on itself maybe I'm doing it wrong but is has been working but if I'm wrong I would like to know how everybody esle does it


----------



## 2lunger (Nov 16, 2010)

flag said:


> Wow I don't think you know what a yoke is I'm going to explain it a yoke cable has 3 loops you hook the bottom loop to the cam and the other end will have 2 loops the main cable has a clockwise twist and if you put a clockwise twist in each leg of the yoke it will try to twist up on itself so* that's the reason for putting a counter clockwise twist in each leg to counter act the twist in the cable so the yoke does not try to twist on itself *maybe I'm doing it wrong but is has been working but if I'm wrong I would like to know how everybody esle does it


I've seen it done this way also. I've also seen just ccw twisting 1 leg of the yoke work as well.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

flag said:


> Wow I don't think you know what a yoke is I'm going to explain it a yoke cable has 3 loops you hook the bottom loop to the cam and the other end will have 2 loops the main cable has a clockwise twist and if you put a clockwise twist in each leg of the yoke it will try to twist up on itself so that's the reason for putting a counter clockwise twist in each leg to counter act the twist in the cable so the yoke does not try to twist on itself maybe I'm doing it wrong but is has been working but if I'm wrong I would like to know how everybody esle does it


 I have been building custom bow strings for 30 years now,


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

Interesting


----------



## retribution (Jul 10, 2011)

I usually do all my twisting in a clockwise manner...ive heard that counter clockwise is better for left handed shooters but have never ventured that route myself ..
Ed,i dont really understand if youve been building for so long why its so hard for you to grasp flags idea...as long as the split serving is tight i see no reason that his idea wouldnt work..every string maker does something different,thats what seperates us all and mskes us all unique in our own lil way..


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Even though the two sub bundles rotate around each other, their respective strands are actually straight. Some people may do things a bit differantly but I do not twist each individual color (sub bundle) prior to twisting up the whole string, therfore, either direction should work (speculation on my part). Based on those thoughts, I don't undestand why a yoke leg would try to come up on itself unless it was over twisted, reguardless of it's twist direction. I do all my twisting CW with absolutely no problems (to date) but may try one backwards just for grins because I can't see it making any diff and would like some hard evidence to the contrary.


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Vortex69 said:


> Even though the two sub bundles rotate around each other, their respective strands are actually straight.....


Straight may be difficult for some to see. A better way to say it would be that the sub bundles strands are parallel to each other and therefore have no bias one way or the other (CW/CCW).


----------



## dfII (Aug 2, 2012)

How many twists in one side are ok in order to get rid of cam lean? I've been working on one now and one side has no twists (is that ok?) and the other has a bunch but that's what it took to get the cam straight at full draw.


----------

